

Show HN: iPIM – Organize your digital life - ngduc
http://ipim.com

======
ngduc
Hello! Welcome to 21st century. There are tons of information we need to
memorize every day. Why don't you free your mind and start taking notes with
iPIM ? Notes are organized in a tree view & can be searched easily for a quick
look up.

